# Perfect conditions



## mr.fish (Mar 20, 2008)

Once again my area recieved alot of rain. With the streams and rivers already running very high, all it took was another inch or two of rain to turn conditions just right. Its very simple. When the river floods, the fish are easy pickens. A very rare schyukill river bullhead was the first on my hit list. Shortly after a small bait sesssion, the carp were a dime a dozen. I hooked into about 7 fish, but only landed 3. Good thing the water temps were in the mid 40's, because if it were summer conditions, I would have never been able to horse these fish back to the bank. I had a hell of a time trying to fight mid teen sized carp around strong current, and washed out trees, but it was a good time. If only it wasn't so cold tonight, I would have stayed longer. I hate to leave when the fish are on, but the 40mph winds and dropping temps sent me packin. All the fish were caught on fruit boilies.

A rare, and unusual bigger bullhead


14lb common


The biggest, a 16lb common


And the last of the night. 13lbs


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

nice report man! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome Job Mr. Fish!!! I knew you woudl nail them after looking at that river - ahhhh, wish it where always that easy.

Hoe you enjoyed that wind as much as i did - my lips are cracked!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn those are some nice sized carp, where can I find fruit boilies.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish dude. Carp are a blast to catch.


----------



## BigUn (Mar 21, 2008)

No matter what a guy is catching this time of year. The important thing is that you're out there gettin your string stretched. Way to go pard.


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2008)

BigUn said:


> No matter what a guy is catching this time of year. The important thing is that you're out there gettin your string stretched. Way to go pard.



Couldn't of said it better myself!


Welcome BigUn!
Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 21, 2008)

You the man mr. fish !!!!! 

No matter the conditions, you're catchin' not just fishin' !!!!


----------



## redbug (Mar 21, 2008)

what a great job catching those monster carp.
I was at a training class over at the west conshy gas plant on Thurs and was looking at the river. I could barley see the falls the water was so high. and the current was unreal. I would never have thought you could catch fish in that mess

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know what to say other than nice fish as usual!


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 21, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Damn those are some nice sized carp, where can I find fruit boilies.


On any carp site. When in doubt, google it.

I actually prebaited a spot after work today, so there may be another report to come. If the spot sets up just right. I'll hammer carp all day. And there calling for some snow saturday morning. I can't wait.


----------

